# Surat Thani, Thailand Field Trips



## Stuart Kirkland (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry for the linky folks but this is a thread that I started on one of the other channels and it shows some of the tarantulas that we found on a few weekend trips that Dr John and I had earlier this year. Sadly neither of us have had the time to go on another field trip for a while but we may be brave and venture out of our home province in the future. Enjoy!

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9169

By the way, the 'mystery' tarantulas reported in one of the posts is still unidentified so I still can't post any pictures of them. I still have an adult female and four of the young'uns with me and they are all very doing well. As soon as Volker or Soren can help with this potential new species I will make the pictures available.


----------



## tarantulian (Oct 25, 2007)

Nicee    Surat is my father home town  and i live in Bkk

   Nice to know you


----------

